# Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*

Review : Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Vidéo*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*

Certainly alot of nice pictures of your watch.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*

Nice pictures never heard of the brand what do you think of it


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*



Nokie said:


> Certainly alot of nice pictures of your watch.


Thanks Nokie 



Auspaul said:


> Nice pictures never heard of the brand what do you think of it


Thanks Auspaul, *Yonger & Bresson* is a french brand ; it exists since 1975.

Yonger et Bresson, montres automatiques, boutique officielle

I really like this brand, I already own 6 watches (including this _Chenonceau_) from them :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-lavali%E8re-ybh8348-947954.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-dumas-ybh8327-621203.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-8316-diderot-line-506240.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-diderot-393900.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-vd54-chronograph-525886.html

Great watches :-!


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*

Nice looking collection some great straps and bracelets


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • RVC hand-made crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • RVC hand-made crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • PAM strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Y&B Silicone strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • RVC hand-made crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson '"Chenonceau" • Crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Textile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Y&B Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • RVC hand-made crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Beige nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Y&B Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • RVC hand-made crocodile strap*


----------



## Romkunas (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*

Nice colection


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • CHestnut leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*



James Russle said:


> how does that shape fit on wrist?


Nicely.

The caseback is curved, so it's really comfortable.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • 'Hornback-style' leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Khaki ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Rubber band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Black PVD ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Beige ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" (# YBH 8342)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*



Reno said:


>


Wow Reno! This has to be the most comprehensive photo essay on a single piece , let alone a brand!! You clearly LOVE this watch.. hands down the best photography I've seen on any forum, you must be a photographer right?

On this piece, it looks fantastic on any bracelet or strap, really versatile..

I'll have to consider it in my dress watch list 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*



AMargerison said:


> Wow Reno! This has to be the most comprehensive photo essay on a single piece , let alone a brand!! You clearly LOVE this watch.. hands down the best photography I've seen on any forum, you must be a photographer right?
> 
> On this piece, it looks fantastic on any bracelet or strap, really versatile..
> 
> I'll have to consider it in my dress watch list


Thanks for the kind words, AMargerison 

I like to take pictures (_too many_, some may say :-d ) but I'm not a pro ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "Chenonceau" • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*OEM bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gray Perlon*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*New brown leather strap*































Available here : 24.4US $ |High Quality Genuine Leather Watch Strap Brown 20 19 18 17 16 14 12MM Watchband Men's Watch For DW Daniel Wellington Watch Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black crocodile strap* (from _RVC_)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black crocodile*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

New brown leather strap



Available here : https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005..._list.0.0.21ef5e5bBnEUvL&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Light brown leather*


----------

